# 65 gallon smart pots



## Mountain209man (Jun 30, 2011)

the r a couple purp urks a death star kushage blue widow blue hash super skunk to name a few  plenty updates to come


----------



## tcbud (Jun 30, 2011)

Excellent!

Good growing Mountain Man.


----------



## Locked (Jun 30, 2011)

Biggest smart pots I hve seen.....I run the one gallon indoors. They wld look like a pimple on those pots butts.


----------



## kytsam (Jun 30, 2011)

WoW mountain man v/n looking girls u got there


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 1, 2011)

most are from the attitudes freebies giveaway a while back but the purple urkle clones r staying neck and neck. have a couple hundred gallons going aswell to produce sum giant green crack bc godbud dp blueberry and master kush from clone. all pots have ffhf mixed with the kellog brand Gardener n Bloom with a couple shovels of "dirt"  sum added bat guanos and earth worm castings to top dress the pots. Have many roots organic products as well as addtives from advanced nutes. looks like a plentiful year. anything too help would be great


----------



## oldsman (Jul 2, 2011)

Go Big or go home I'd say.Gonna be lots of work but when you are done with your bountiful harvest all will be worth it.


----------



## valleyboy (Jul 2, 2011)

Grey Pine and CA Buckeye... Definitely my neck of the woods.  Nice girls.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 2, 2011)

central valley born and raised in the 209!!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 3, 2011)

Modesto 4 life


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a beautiful place to grow beautiful plants. Looking very good.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 3, 2011)

it is a very beautiful place and at just the right elevation for my perfect little trichromes 3000>3600 ft will try to post individual plant pics this coming week. thanks for the love everyone especially the home town folks in central cali


----------



## valleyboy (Jul 3, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> central valley born and raised in the 209!!!!



Same here dude, lifer.  You on the West or East range?



			
				NorcalHal said:
			
		

> Modesto 4 life



Drive there daily for work and school.  WSW of.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 4, 2011)

oohhhh the manzinita. it has the thermal image of my favorite type of plants:hubba: up front we r looking at green crack in a 45g, masterkush 100g on right, dp blueberry 100g on left, back left is bc godbud in a 100g and back right would be grapegod in a 45 in pic1. those damn smart pots r everywhere, random guy in san benito county:laugh: opps forgot to mention the papaya in a 45 only pictured in pic2


----------



## valleyboy (Jul 4, 2011)

May the force be with you.


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 4, 2011)

:joint4:


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 5, 2011)

the close ups
1.blue widow   
2.blue hash
3.kushage
4.sour candy
5.dark star


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 5, 2011)

........
1.super skunk
2.purp urk
3.purp urk
4.sup lemon haze
5.cali teriyaki
6.purp urk
7.pk
8.aurora indica


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 14, 2011)

updated pics and here is a sun leaf from "the grimm reaper" a SLH pheno unlike the others from a femd5 pack from barneys. she is really unlike anything i have seen in a while looks hazy


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 14, 2011)

nice monsters :aok:

have bought some smart pots that will use next time. Looking good


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 29, 2011)

Who keeps feeding these beasts


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 8, 2011)

i well recomend that if ones starts outside early and plans to plant in smart pots that they would not go any smaller than 100g the 65 an 45 do well but leave more to be desired with certain/most strains...BIGGER is better folks all while maintaining the highest quality


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking Fantabulous!  Just love your garden.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 9, 2011)

thanks TC urs aint bad either....its been so dry and hot that they need to be watered daily and sumtimes more in the 45 gallons. they love their home in the unimpeaded california sun. cant wait to post the MANY different frosty nugs soon


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 9, 2011)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> Who keeps feeding these beasts



Wow.  Got some sequoia trees going up there.  How tall/wide do they eventually grow?


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 14, 2011)

yyz im not really sure on the dimensions of the sequoia but they are truely "GIANT". here are some Giant Sequoia trees, Mariposa Grove, Yosemite National Park, CA very near to me:holysheep:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I recall going up there when I was a little kid and walking through a tree very much like the pic...gotta be awesome having that much natural beauty in your backyard (and in your case, contributing to it).  Sequoias are the largest living things on earth but those gigabushes you have growing might give them some competition. :farm:


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 21, 2011)

I finally got ahold of a decent camera so its udate time on the "secondary" garden which are all clones from the fresno clubs whom which are sadly shutting down this winter due to new county iniatives but anyway
1. Blueberry(dp)
2. Romulan
3. Grape God
4. GodBud vs Blueberry
5. GodBud cola #1
and more sticky GodBud on day 30 of flower


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 26, 2011)

im in love with this godbud and the grapegod isnt bad either, green crack with small indoorish flowers yet


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 8, 2011)

Heres a pick of my master kush that has battled through the mites thanks to the only thing that worked "forbid"(though some r still visible) an the blueberry is chunking up quick


----------



## happydaze (Sep 8, 2011)

:clap: just beautiful, man, beautiful. :clap: Those smart pots look like the shiz 4 sho. :aok: keeper green, friend. You got a great lineup there. 

eace:

-Happydaze


----------



## Parcero (Sep 8, 2011)

Yes!  Pretty :aok: 

Keep it going!


----------



## burner (Sep 8, 2011)

*mountainman* they look bomb dude:icon_smile: What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## akhockey (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice. Very nice indeed. Almost makes me wish that I still lived outside of Stockton. But nah I love it up here too much.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 9, 2011)

They make me bone up. I love the way they are in different stages of development. Amazing!!!!!!!Love your work.


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 9, 2011)

@burner its is a fuji of sum new fashion. its not mine i just use it when needed. i will be harvesting the early-flowering godbud this weekend or next week will post results of lavender girl with little to no trimmng needed


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2011)

All girl plants......so sweet, thanks for sharing!

I agree with you, God Bud looks heavenly.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 9, 2011)

:ciao: Looking good!!


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks again everyone. i think i need to start tying them up as did 4U recently. but the blueberry is soo strong and rigid idont think she will need the attention. I have heard good and bad things about stockton *AKHOCKEY* but mostly bad lol. It is too big of a city for this hillbilly, but i do love all the bridges when u get driving through the middle of them it looks like a twisted maze. green thoughts everyone


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 9, 2011)

Aphrodite and Purple Urlke


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 12, 2011)

GrapeGod and Blueberry

to: mod 
        im having problems loading pictures at this time


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 14, 2011)

been really busy trimmin latley but i got sum pictures of some manicured meds for everybody to check.
1 grape god(local clone)
2 kushage(tude freebie)
3 blue hash(tude freebie


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome haul , MM< looking great! I see it's all boxed up waiting for my address!!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats on a killer harvest -- well done!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2011)

Dang that looks beautiful.  I just *love* to see trimmed bud.  Break time here.  I just about have a plant finished, maybe an hour more.

How to you dry yours Mountain?  I am using tiered drying screens.  I think there are seven of them, not sure...I can never remember how many.  I can fill one in a day and it takes about five days to get to the "paper bag" point.  I am doing something different this year, instead of trimming at the kitchen table, I am trimming in my easy chair with my feet up.  Much better on the back.  I use one of those drink flats to trim into and have bags next to me for bud, clippings and popcorn.

How many plants you got left to do?  Im heading back to the easy chair...more trimming.  About every day for the next two weeks for me.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks all an *tc* theres plenty of work left to do we have about six or seven plants done which are the smaller ones in the 65 gallon smart pots. still about twelve smart pots left to go and then the 17 giants in the beds we have been amending for the last four years. we are maybe ten percent done with trimming...headed bak up the mountain in the morning to trim the sour candy and super skunk be bak with more pics next weekend. pms r warmly invited from the mp regulars we all know and love.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 17, 2011)

yes we hang dry from lines in the cabin for a couple days doing nothing but sunleaves which we can get to the bottom of the stems. once a whole load has been sunleaved we begin to fine trim(keeping for hash) and then place in the wat i remmeber to be 7 tiered racks(1/2lb a tier). then buck down to pure flower and put into a box or bag for however long needed before the jar


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy harvest batman....that is amazing. It is beautiful and a lot of it.. Congratulations, That is a beautiful sight.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 22, 2011)

here is most of the dp blueberry.as im trimming the rest now. it was in an area with little lighting so it will come in around a qp. not to metion its a tad pre-me but still  leaves a strong berry smell lingering in and around the house. very dense nugs and easy trimming haha


----------



## Sol (Oct 22, 2011)

top notch trimming there  - very nice harvest


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 22, 2011)

thanks sol. i have trimmed on about ten strain yet this fall and this and the blue hash have been really easy...not soo easy to say for the green crack:hairpull:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 22, 2011)

Awesome harvest pics MM, thanks for posting them.


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 22, 2011)

hey dman thanks for coming on through. and did that darkstark you harvest awhile back have lots of purple in it cuz the pheno i got is straight purp and still swellin


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 22, 2011)

naw, no purple, one of my Fav's to smoke though, mine is a nice heady high, good wake and bake smoke, it doesnt tie me to the couch.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks awesome man!!! Great job!


----------



## Mountain209man (Oct 22, 2011)

grabbed the camera and went out bak and grabbed some shot of some of the ladys that have not been murdered yet. wwXgfXdiesel, darkstar, blue mystic, sum purple urkle shots and the cali teriyaki. ohh the holidays will be soo good this year:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice, be patient with the Darkstar if ya can, i took her at 73 days and she is great but if i didnt have dank already I would have wanted her to go awhile longer. Atleast thats what my version of her did.


----------



## Mountain209man (Nov 14, 2011)

sum cured buds master kush grapegod and papaya


----------



## tcbud (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you get a huge difference in yield between the 65 gallon pots and the others?  Just wondered.  I had a 15 gallon pot/plant this year that kept right up with the 45 gallon pot size plants.

Oh, and farm out beautiful buds there Mountain.....oh yes, the holidays are gonna be special!


----------



## Mountain209man (Nov 21, 2011)

hey tc the 45s averaged less than a lb(only ran 4). the 65s averaged about another qp with almost all seeds starting in greenhouse march. i am not happy with the maturation rate of the urkle as it never swelled or even went amber and i just pulled them three days ago


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 31, 2011)

hey everybody here at mp this is wat is good around these parts right now
starting bottom middle going clockwise
aphrodite,green crack,gdp/trainwreck, blueberry, master kush


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jan 3, 2012)

looks like quality smoke, I hope I get some nice big nugs too  

what a garden!


----------



## tcbud (Jan 4, 2012)

Mountain209man said:
			
		

> hey tc the 45s averaged less than a lb(only ran 4). the 65s averaged about another qp with almost all seeds starting in greenhouse march. i am not happy with the maturation rate of the urkle as it never swelled or even went amber and i just pulled them three days ago



Bummer on the Urkel, I ran some this year and I liked it really well.  I did put four plants in one pot, so cant really say if they produced heavy.  I did get some bud rot, but the smoke was excellent.  I really liked the flavor of it.  I am gonna try it next year single in pots and see how it does for production.

I am averaging half pound a pot with most of my plants.

Great grow Mountain!

Happy New Year.

I am looking at starting some mothers next month, for this summer's clones.  Cant wait.


----------

